# haveing trouble with overclocking my pc



## thompson56 (Oct 29, 2007)

hey i am trying to overclock my cpu which is a amd athlon 64bit x2 5200+ ot says on the system menu in the control panel its running at 2.71 ghz cpu-z confirms this, however when i enter the mobo bios when i change the frequancy of the cpu or the fsb it doesnt have any effect the mobo i am using is a biostar MCP6P M2+ any help would be great also what do you suggest as i also want to overclock my graphics but dont know what program to use i have powerstrip at the momnet but it dosnt seem to have any effect also i am running windows 7


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

you should overclock in the bios these programs can have undersirable effects on systems.


----------



## thompson56 (Oct 29, 2007)

i have been trying to modify them in the bios but it dosnt give any results in cpuz other that the default ones and i know its not a broken application because the cpu frequency does modulate slightly (i know i cant spell lol) and i built it my self so it shouldnt have anything on the mobo itsself to prevent me from ocing


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Are you saving the changes when you are in the BIOS? (usually F10)

When you change the FSB and save it, is the speed of the CPU changing at the post screen? (the black screen with the system settings before windows loads).

On my post screen it will say about the cpu

Intel E8400 3GHz CPU x 2 @ 3.91GHz

Try reinstalling cpuz as it should say that changes have been made and show them. Are you sure you are looking in the clock section of the main screen on cpuz? this is the bit that will change. The specification bit does not change.


----------

